# Fifteen Watter



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A former Bogen PA that I stripped down and rebuilt, using parts in stock…improv at the bench. I was experimenting with sweep tubes for the output, seems that 6AU5s work well with this one; works with 6AV5s too but I prefer the smaller 6AU5s. PTFM is from a Heathkit EA3 and she’s feeding a choke input filter to drop the B+ and provide improved regulation. Screens are semi-regulated by VR tube…nice glow off those at night. Original OPTFM.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

nice


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice work !


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Nice rebuild.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

You're still a mad scientist after all there years Paul.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

nonreverb said:


> You're still a mad scientist after all there years Paul.


Must be something in the water over your way??


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I think it's herb related.


----------

